# Preissenkungen bei Nvidia



## Fransen (13. März 2009)

*Preissenkungen der Geforce GTS250 und GTX260
*Nvidia hat, vermutlich als Reaktion auf ATIs Preissenkung der HD4850 und HD4870, die Preise seiner Mitteklasse Karten GTS250 und GTX260 gesenkt.

Die GTS250 wurde erst kürzlich auf der Cebit der Öffentlichkeit vorgestellt und wird demnächst für 119€ zu erwerben sein, eine gleichstarke HD4850 wechselt, in der 512MB Version, für 120€ den Besitzer.

Die GTX260 wird es ab diesem Zeitpunkt für 170€ zu kaufen geben, da viele Distributoren noch Restbestände der "alten" GTX260 haben, sollte darauf geachtet werden, dass man eine aktuelle Version mit 216 Shadern und dem 55nm Fertigungsprozess vor sich hat, erkennbar u.a an der fehlenden Backplate.

Es wird vermutet, dass die Preissenkung nur erfolgt um die Restbestände der "alten" GTX260 abzuverkaufen, die überarbeiteten Karten liegen vornehmlich bei rund 200€, erste "preisgesenkte" Exemplare der aktuellen Version sind in den Preisvergleichen gelistet, aber als "Nicht Verfügbar" gekennzeichnet.

Die HD4870 kostet in der  512MB-Version zur Zeit 150€, die günstigste 1024MB-Version schlägt derzeit mit 177€ zu Buche.

Laut Quellen ziehen bei der Preissenkung aber nicht alle Hersteller mit.


Quelle: fudzilla.com​


----------



## BeerIsGood (13. März 2009)

Ein bisschen verwirrend für mich (vielleicht auch weil ich grade ziemlich anstrengend Schule hatte ), aber bei Restbeständen den Preis zu senken ist eine durchaus beliebte Praktik^^.


----------



## push@max (13. März 2009)

Preissenkungen finde ich immer sehr gut, weil das nur Vorteile für den Kunden bringt.


----------



## Schluwel (13. März 2009)

so siehts aus push@max


----------



## Alexthemafioso (13. März 2009)

Preisenkung egal wo egal wie weniger geld ausgeben ist immer gut.


----------



## Reigenspieler (14. März 2009)

Bei vielen Versendern wurde komischer weise jetzt die Angabe der  Strukturbreite entfernt.


----------



## Thornscape (14. März 2009)

Ob das so "komischerweise" ist... Ich mein, was sollen die Händler auch machen, wenn jeder nur noch die "gute" 260 haben will und keiner mehr die alten kauft. Die wollen die ja auch loswerden.

Mir stellt sich die Problematik nicht. Wenn ich sehe, wie meine 8800GT mit anderem Namen als brandneue Karte auf den Markt kommt, weiß ich, dass ich noch etwas Zeit habe, bis ich meine nächste GraKa kaufen muss.


----------



## HollomaN (14. März 2009)

wäre mir liebe wenn sie die GTX285 bzw. GTX295 auch senken würden.


----------



## Bloemfontein (14. März 2009)

push@max schrieb:


> Preissenkungen finde ich immer sehr gut, weil das nur Vorteile für den Kunden bringt.


Da hast du mal wieder den nagel auf den kopf getroffen
Preissenkungen und ich bin vorallem bei nV, weil sie da seltener sind als bei AMD/ATI


----------



## push@max (14. März 2009)

HollomaN schrieb:


> wäre mir liebe wenn sie die GTX285 bzw. GTX295 auch senken würden.



Leider gibt es in dieser Klasse nicht so viel Gegenwehr von ATI...die 285 und 295 sind nun mal besser und da reicht die HD4870/X2 von der Leistung nicht ganz heran.


----------



## Reigenspieler (15. März 2009)

Thornscape schrieb:


> Ob das so "komischerweise" ist... Ich mein, was sollen die Händler auch machen, wenn jeder nur noch die "gute" 260 haben will und keiner mehr die alten kauft. Die wollen die ja auch loswerden.


Was ja auch verständlich ist, aber trotzdem hat der Kunde das Recht zu erfahren, welche Karte er sich gerade bestellt. Wie auch immer, ich finde die Preissenkungen klasse.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (15. März 2009)

Hoffentlich wird die GTX285 dann auch billiger 

Ich spiele mit dem Gedanke eine zweite zu hohlen xD


----------



## Bloemfontein (15. März 2009)

@Distroyer: Da ist wohl einer fps-süchtig
aber wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil: nur die GTS250 und GTX260 werden im Preis gesenkt.
Da, wie Push@max auf der vorseite geschrieben hat, kaum ein grund zum senke des preises der ober-oberklasse besteht


----------



## D!str(+)yer (15. März 2009)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> @Distroyer: Da ist wohl einer fps-süchtig
> aber wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil: nur die GTS250 und GTX260 werden im Preis gesenkt.
> Da, wie Push@max auf der vorseite geschrieben hat, kaum ein grund zum senke des preises der ober-oberklasse besteht




Das hab ich gelesen 
Aber die Hoffnung stirbt zu letzt.


----------



## Bloemfontein (15. März 2009)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Das hab ich gelesen
> Aber die Hoffnung stirbt zu letzt.


rischtisch
ich hoffe ja acuh immer noch darauf, das der Core i7 nur für mich auf 50€ gesenkt wird


----------



## push@max (15. März 2009)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Aber die Hoffnung stirbt zu letzt.



Die Hoffnung könnte die HD4890 sein, wenn sie mal erscheint. In Kombination mit einem guten Preis und einer starken Leistung könnte Nvidia sich gezwungen fühlen, die Preise für das Single-GPU Top-Modell zu senken.

Eigentlich ist die HD4870 z.Z auch langsamer als die GTX260, aber der Aufpreis für die paar Prozent an Mehrleistung lohnt sich für viele nicht.

Das muss ATI mit der 4890 auch hinbekommen...von der Leistung in Schlagdistanz zur GTX285, preislich aber deutlich darunter.


----------



## Bloemfontein (22. März 2009)

Die preissenkungen sind nun deutlich vernehmbar
@Distroyer: Auch die GTX285 ist im Preisvergleich im gute 10-20€ gesunken


----------



## push@max (23. März 2009)

Die günstigste GTX285 ist bereits für 305€ zu haben.

Bei den unschlagbar günstigen Preisen für eine GTX260 216 55nm lohnt sich der Aufpreis nicht, würde ich mal sagen


----------



## Kingmakke (29. März 2009)

auf jeden fall ist günstiger immer gut!
ich möchte auch, dass die GTX285 günstiger wird!


----------



## True Monkey (29. März 2009)

zwei 260er für 338 € .......jetzt weiß ich wieder warum ich mir ein SLI Sys aufgebaut habe.

SLI ist ja sauteuer.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (29. März 2009)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Die preissenkungen sind nun deutlich vernehmbar
> @Distroyer: Auch die GTX285 ist im Preisvergleich im gute 10-20€ gesunken




Habs gesehen 
Sobald ich ne Zotac AMP Edition für ~300€ bekommen, bau ich mir nen SLI Gespann draus


----------



## Tom3004 (29. März 2009)

Also die GTx 260² von Zotac mit Race Driver Grid und 55nm gibt es für unter 200€ PC Games Hardware: Preisvergleich auf www.pcgameshardware.de


----------



## push@max (29. März 2009)

Tom3004 schrieb:


> Also die GTx 260² von Zotac mit Race Driver Grid und 55nm gibt es für unter 200€ PC Games Hardware: Preisvergleich auf www.pcgameshardware.de



161€ und ohne Versandkosten.  Hoffentlich werden die Preise auch bei der kommenden Grafikkarten-Generation so günstig. Dafür muss es aber wieder so eng zugehen wie jetzt.


----------



## Bloemfontein (29. März 2009)

Die GTX285 AMP! nun schon für 315€ erhältlich und bei HoH für 326
Das wird meine Karte werden
im hardwareversand ist die karte immernoch 50€ teuer


----------



## push@max (30. März 2009)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Die GTX285 AMP! nun schon für 315€ erhältlich und bei HoH für 326
> Das wird meine Karte werden
> im hardwareversand ist die karte immernoch 50€ teuer



Wenn Du dich gedulden kannst, würde ich bei K&M bestellen, den 10ner sparen und die paar Tage warten.


----------

